# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  New to Chubby Frog(ery)

## nickdolin

Hey everyone. 

      My fiance is a huge frog fan so today I went to the pet store and bought everything (I think) needed to keep a Chubby Frog.   

Below are some pictures of my setup, (Coco-fiber bedding, a hideout spot, a water dish [De-chlorinated water], Hygrometer, Thermometer, some fake plants, Repti Glo 5.0 light). Temp is about 80F and Humidity is a bit high at 90% (is this a problem?)

Initially he burrowed under the bedding and a bit later he went on top of the hide out and when the pics were took he had moved off the log.  I've put in a cricket and mealworm (as a welcome home gift) but if not eaten by morning I'll take those back out.

Any obvious problems with my set up? 

Anything else I should get?

Which bulb is better for seeing at night, Red or Blue?

Thanks!

----------


## Kurt

> Any obvious problems with my set up?


Yeah, you frog is going to cook in there unless you get a better stand for your tank.  :Frog Smile:  Seriously it looks fine. As far as night lights are concerned, I don't use them so I cannot advise you on them.

----------


## StephenLS

Red bulbs are better - the blue ones are dim and seem to give off a light that amphibs can detect. ..I hate them :Mad: !

The red do give off a lot of heat though so ideally you need to mount it outside the tank.  

Chubby frogs are quite tolerant of temperature but like most anurans excessive heat can quickly prove fatal...so I would suggest starting with either just the heatmat or light - mine drop to around 20c during the night.

Also I would suggest mounting the heatmat on the side of tank rather than below (sorry if you've already done this - I can't see your pics) as they will burrow to keep cool!

Hope this helps

Steve :Big Grin:

----------


## nickdolin

Thanks for the tips Stephen

As of now, I have no heat mat as the overhead light (the Repti-Glo) keeps the tank at about 80F (27C) during the day and when I turn the light off at night it drops to 70ish (21-22C).  The humidity sticks around 70-80% is this an ideal range?  

And I'll get a Red light then, thanks!

----------


## Kurt

Your conditions seem fine for this species.

----------


## frognerd101

I have had my chubby frog for a good 5-7 months and he eats only crickets. i would advise you to keep that 90 percent humidity, but also make sure he has a temperature of above 70 at all times. 


the pet store i bough mine at was using red night bulbs, so i recommend that.



i also love the setup  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:

----------


## frognerd101

I have had my chubby frog for a good 5-7 months and he eats only crickets. i would advise you to keep that 90 percent humidity, but also make sure he has a temperature of above 70 at all times. 


the pet store i bough mine at was using red night bulbs, so i recommend that.



i also love the setup  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:

----------

